# Question about this panel



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

Firt of all I'd like to say hello. This is my first post. I apologize if I'm not very knowledgable but I was directed to this forum for help by a friend. Any information about this panel is appreciated. I mostly dont understand why it is seperated in 2 sections. (Single family home) Looking to upgrade to a new 100amp panel. Do you think there will be any issues? If you follow the conductors from the white 10/3 cable in the middle you will see that the 2 hot conductors, red and black, run directly under the lugs that are extended from the main 100amp breaker. Why would one do this, I know it can't be legal if those 10 gauge wires are being protected only by 100amp main breaker, right? (P.S the picture for some reason was switched while uploading it should be turned 90 degrees) Thanks for the help in advance. I apologize up front for the stupidity but I am not familiar with this type of panel.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Are you talking about the fused disconnect feed below the panel?


----------



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

The_Modifier said:


> Are you talking about the fused disconnect feed below the panel?


No from this picture, it is the middle 10/3 wire (white) on the top of the picture. Follow the red and black wires to each lug, which are extended from the main lugs and tapped under them.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

San2cci said:


> No from this picture, it is the middle 10/3 wire (white) on the top of the picture. Follow the red and black wires to each lug, which are extended from the main lugs and tapped under them.


And they lead to the 30 A fused disconnect.

Although I would rather see it fused and 30 Amps THEN lead to a non-fused disconnect therefore properly protecting the feeds to the disconnect.


----------



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

The_Modifier said:


> And they lead to the 30 A fused disconnect.
> 
> Although I would rather see it fused and 30 Amps THEN lead to a non-fused disconnect therefore properly protecting the feeds to the disconnect.


 
I understand. So is this 100amp panel adequate and eligible to be replaced with a newer version 100amp panel?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

San2cci said:


> I understand. So is this 100amp panel adequate and eligible to be replaced with a newer version 100amp panel?


No offence is meant be this, but are you an electrical contractor or in the electrical field? Your question is setting off alarm bells as a home owner or general contractor. Once again, no offence is meant by my question.


----------



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

None taken at all! We just bought this house and this is the panel. I am curious because this panel is unfamiliar to me. I want to get it updated to a newer style panel but I am trying to find out some information on this one first.


----------



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

P.S I apologize for being in the wrong forum. Please move this to the correct forum to which it belongs.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

are you in Albuquerque? maybe get a couple estimates to change that thing out, you dont want it any more.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

San2cci said:


> No from this picture, it is the middle 10/3 wire (white) on the top of the picture. Follow the red and black wires to each lug, which are extended from the main lugs and tapped under them.


240.21 addresses tap rules 

~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

